# Brookville Lake report



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally got a chance to hit Brookville this weekend. Got to Hanna Creek ramp about 6:30AM Sunday morning. With at least 80+ vehicle/boat trailer rigs already parked in the lot, it was obvious we were late to the party. When we left at noon there were 94 trailer rigs in the lot and overflow parked in grass along road.

Water temps ranged from 78+ around Hanna Creek to 76 at Templeton Creek. Water clarity was nice, 2-3' south and maybe a bit less north from storms/rainfall Saturday night.

We had walleyes and smallies on our agenda. Didn't kick butt on either species but managed to boat 2 walleyes........largest a nice 18". We boated 6 smallmouths.....largest just under 15" and remainder were 12-14". Hard to beat the acrobatics of those smallies! Also pulled in an over-achieving 10" crappie and nice channel cat that attacked our lures.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the report. You must have headed south in the lake for the smallies? What was the lure of the day? I've been getting a few largemouths on cranks close to wood north of Hanna but very few smallies.

Regards,

Bryan


----------



## jellywormer (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the report. I almost hit Brookville on Sunday. I figured they would be crowded. Wow, it sounds like they were! The weather was spectacular on Sunday.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

always good to hear about someone just having fun.
sherman


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

CincyFisher said:


> Thanks for the report. You must have headed south in the lake for the smallies? What was the lure of the day? I've been getting a few largemouths on cranks close to wood north of Hanna but very few smallies.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bryan


Yes........the smallies were "south". Wasn't really a winning lure for the smallies. One on a suspending X-rap, one on jig and 3" twister tail, 2 on blade baits, 2 on jig with 4" gulp minnow. Most of SM's were in 10-12' of water......walleyes were in the same territory.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

We're still newbies to Brookville, but Hanna Creek ramp was like O'Hare airport with boat traffic Sunday 6-12..........non-stop loading and launching with 4-5 rigs lined up and 8-10 boats circling in holding patterns waiting a turn to exit the lake. Crazy stuff!

Got on the lake about 6:30AM. Tried to get off the lake at 11:30AM but circled the ramp for 1/2 hour waiting on my runway. Results Sunday were down in quantity but better quality. We were targeting walleye and smallies. Caught just one walleye, not a keeper, maybe 13". Boated 2 smallies, no jumbos but a decent 16" (photo attached). My son boated an 18" largemouth (photo attached). Also, caught one channel and a few panfish that hit lures almost as big as they were.

Both of us lost potential biggest fish of the day. A dandy smallie came unzipped on my son when it completed an acrobatic triple twister while 3' above the water. After a 2-3 minute tug of war with unknown species, I broke off. The fish was straight down from my rod tip, probably still 10' down in 18' of water, and shook it's head left-right-left. The 3rd time it pulled the same maneuver, the line broke. I've felt that same head-shaking move from decent walleye, but will never know since we didn't see the fish.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Friday evening put in at Hanna about 4pm and fished 'til 8:30 pm. Wind was stiffer than advertised interfering with our game plan to cast for walleye and smallies. Caught one smallie at our best spot early, nothing for next 1.5 hours at 2 other locations, then back to best spot for last hour + under lighter wind. We finished with 5 smallmouths including a pair at 16.75" and largest at 17". We were shutout by the walleyes........first time this year to quit without at least one walleye.

We returned to Brookville Saturday and hit the water at 6:30AM. It was a struggle, could not match either size nor quantity of the night before. Quit after a bit more than 3 hours. Tally was 3 smallmouths, skunked again for walleyes. Both days we caught a few miscellaneous channel cats and crappies that found our lures to their liking. 

Much boat traffic Friday evening, water temps 78-80, clarity not bad but more stained than prior weekend. Saturday AM boat traffic was very light, water temp slipped to just above 77, almost no wind. The few fishermen we spoke to each commented about lack of walleye success. Clearly the walleye bite changed and we lack the knowledge to adjust.

Have a pic, maybe 2 I'll try to post later when I get access to the files.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update. 

The smallmouth bite was strong mid-end of last week for us but slowed significantly on Saturday. Plastics were the ticket. 

Anyone else hear about a massive smallmouth checked in at Tag's? 

With over 500 views on this thread hopefully someone can verify the rumor?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been meaning to get over there the past couple of weeks, looks like I'll have to here soon. Do you guys know if you're allowed to shore up and camp somewhere on the lake over night? I know with my family we used to go to this same spot every year and shore up then grill and ski and have a fire but we never stayed over night.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

hoosiertransplant........agree on your plastics comment. 1/2 our fish Friday were plastics.....none of Saturday fish took plastics.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally got around to posting the smallmouth pic from 6-17 that goes with my post on 6-19. This one was 17" and we also got one at 16.75".


----------



## wer2foxs (Jun 23, 2011)

hoosiertransplant said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> The smallmouth bite was strong mid-end of last week for us but slowed significantly on Saturday. Plastics were the ticket.
> 
> ...


Hey my first post to this site. I have a boat docked at Quakertown Marina and heard of a record smallie that was caught last week (I think) and turned in at the 52 pic up. My first year fishing Brookville and have a trailer at a campground close by so I intend to fish it allot. I will check in time to time. My son inlaw and I caught a dozen nice sized Crappies on the 11th. I heard from the locals everythng is biting close to the shore. I imagine that will be temporary though.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Launched at Hanna Creek Saturday about 6:15AM. Worth mentioning when we arrived there were only about 8-10 trailer rigs in the parking lot......not nearly the number we encountered last time at Brookville a few weeks earlier. Water temp was a tad over 83 degrees, clarity was ok but not as good as 2 weeks ago......definitely a green hue to the water. Heading south from ramp saw a flotilla of fishing boats ready to make a starting rush from Fairfield ramp. Must have been a tourney going on.

We were casting for smallies and walleyes. My son was using his normal array of lures while I decided to try a new approach for us. Used a jig head with Gulp 5" leeches. Son wasn't getting many hits while I was getting a steady stream of pickups but no fish, so began experimenting with how I hooked the leaches on the jighead. Finally put together a better strategy of hooking the leach and allowing the fish more time to take the lure. I boated one 14" smallie, two channel cats (one about 3 pounds), and my son landed a well-fed 15" walleye. Both of us had better fish break-off

We were off the lake by 11AM as bite slowed down and recreational boat traffic escalated. Anyone else tried the Gulp leaches? Any suggestions/advice for presentation and how you rig? I'm thinking of drop-shotting next time around.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update. 

We picked up a few fish simply dragging soft plastics over deep rock over the weekend. 

Did pick up a nicer fish on Friday morning when it was raining and no one was around to take a decent picture. This was in suprisingly shallow water.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

So how big is the bronzeback checked in @ Tagg's? 


6, 7+?!


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> So how big is the bronzeback checked in @ Tagg's?
> 
> 
> 6, 7+?!


I haven't been to Tag's since I heard the rumor.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice fish and photo....congrats.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

havent heard anything myself, but i hear all kinds of rumors and amazing stories.
I'll swing by Tags tommorrow afternoon and see what i can find. will let ya know whats up

But im gonna guess right now and guess under 6, closer to 5, and in the 20-21"mark.

TreyTD, shoreline camping is prohibited. As long as you keep a couple lines in the water, and arent obviously camping(AKA tents and bonfires), they wont bother you. If your sleeping in the boat, i think your legal.
Fires are also prohibited, but that doesnt seem to stop many folks from doing it.

HB


----------

